# big



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

trinty river gar 8 foot 300 plus pounds


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Man thats a bid one what part of the Trinity were you at if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

Hell of a nice catch. I'll be out there today to try and bag one. But hopefully not that big. I think he would sink my boat. And again. Way to go


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I heard it was only 260. Still a fantastic gar!


----------

